# großes problem mit m-audio audiophile, HILFE!



## drunknmonky (6. März 2007)

hallo zusammen. habe mich soeben hier angemeldet da ich ein riesen problem habe an dem ich langsam verzweifle. ich hoffe erstmal dass ich hier richtig bin und dieses problem nicht schon irgendwo auf dieser seite gepostet wurde.
und zwar geht es um folgendes: ich habe ein acer notebook mit eine onboard-soundkarte, habe mir nun ein externes "m-audio audiophile usb" interface zugelegt. ich habe die treiber und software nach anleitung installiert doch wenn ich dann eine mp3 wiedergeben möchte (windows media player 11) dann gibt es einen krächtzenden, verzerrten sound und somit ist das lied sehr undeutlich hörbar. da habe ich mir dann halt gedacht es hanelt sich um einenkonflikt zwischen der onboard- und der audiophile-soundkarte und habe versucht die onboard zu deaktivieren, doch im bios gibt es bei meinem notebook keine einstellung dafür und ich habe alles mehrmals durchgesehen.
dann habe ich versucht das problem zu lösen indem ich die onboard-soundkarte in windows untergeräte-manager, hardware usw. deaktiviere, doch das problem besteht weiterhin, auch nach mehrerem de- und neuinstallieren der treiber für die audiophile-soundkarte. hin und wieder wenn ich die audiophile ein oder ausschalte hängt sich windows auf und sagt dann beim neustart dass windows erst nach einem schwerwiegenden fehler überprüft werden muss (festplatte)
kann mir wohl irgendjeman helfen und weiss wie ich das problem gelöst bekomme, das beste wär vielleicht ein bios-update könnt ich mir vorstellen, aber für mein notebook ist das nicht so leicht daran zukommen, habe zumindest nichts richtiges finden können, und bin vorsichtig damit, falls mein notebook dadurch beschädigt wird :-(

bei dem notebook handelt es sich übrigens um das "acer aspire 5684 wlmi"
intel core 2 duo prozessor, 1gb arbeitsspeicher.............und einer blutooth onboard soundkarte oder so...

über antworten wär ich sehr dankbar. mfg sebastian


----------



## Zinken (6. März 2007)

Das hier sollte das passende Bios sein: http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5680.html
Aber ich wäre mir sicher, daß die Onboard-Sound Option bloß irgendwo in einem Untermenü versteckt ist (Integrated Peripherals o.ä.).
Die Konflikte mit dem Onboard-Sound kenne ich übrigens auch von meiner Delta44. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## drunknmonky (6. März 2007)

@ Zinken
danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort. also in einem untermenü hab ich zuerst auch gedacht dass sich die einstellung dort irgendwo vornehmen lässt. doch ich bin mir fast 100%ig sicher dass es diese funktion in meinem bios nicht gibt, das ist echt ziemlich knapp gehalten.
auf dem link den du mir gerade geschickt hast war ich auch schon, allerdings wenn ich unten auf "Motherboard BIOS Bios Version 3.23" klicke um den treiber herunterzuladen, kommt die meldung dass die seite nicht funktioniert...


----------



## drunknmonky (6. März 2007)

hat hier nicht noch irgendjemand eine idee, wie ich dieses problem in den griff bekomme?
bzw. jemand der sich vielleicht mit dem acer 5684 wlmi notebook auskennt....?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

was heisst denn krächzend verzerrt?
Womit hörst du ab? Könnte auch sein, dass du einfach den Eingang deiner Abhöre übersteuerst?
Signalweg mal verfolgt? In Softwaremischer der Audiophile mal die Pegel und Fader angesehen? Audiorouting? Hast du evtl ne Feedbackschleife gebaut?
Wir haben 2 Audiophile FiWi und die laufen wunderbar parallel zur aktivierten Onboardsoundkarte (mit Dell Inspiron bzw Dell Latitude)
Aktuellste Treiber von der Herstellerseite verwendet?



Gruß
Frank


----------



## drunknmonky (16. März 2007)

also ein weiteres problem was hinzukommt ist, dass das audiophile usb-interface zwar laut geräte manager, (keine gelben ausrufezeichen etc.) keine koflikte aufweist, wenn ich jedoch ind die "audiophile properties" gehe, kommt die meldung "ein an das system angeschlossenes gerät funktioniert nicht!" das heisst ja schonmal dass etwas nicht in ordnung sein kann. habe aber treiber installiert und mir von der m-audio hp den neusten heruntergeladen. seltsam ist auch, dass ich es einmal nach mehrfacher treiberistallation geschafft habe, dass musik sauber und fehlerfrei wiedergegeben wurde. nach neustart war allerdings wieder schluss damit. deswegen bin ich auch mit meinem latein am ende und kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die onboard soundkarte dazwischen funkt...

ich danke auf jeden fall schonmal für deine antwort, vielleicht hast du ja noch eine idee, wie man mir noch helfen kann.

Sebastian


----------



## FingerSkill (16. März 2007)

Bitte achte auf deine Groß-/ Kleinschreibung


----------



## bokay (20. März 2007)

Der onboard Audio controller dürfte ein "HDA Controller" sein. Es ist bei mir auch so dass nicht dabei steht (im Bios) dass es sich um den Audio controller handelt.

Also wenn du einen "HDA Controller" hast im Bios kannst du ihn ausstellen und dein Onboard sound sollte deaktiviert sein.


----------



## drunknmonky (21. März 2007)

@bokay
Danke schonmal, ich werde es gleich sofort ausprobieren. Hoffe mal, dass es klappen wird. 
Doch falls nicht, wo bekomme ich für ein PHOENIX BIOS ein tool oder so etwas in der art her, womit ich versteckte Einstellungen "sichtbar machen kann"?

mfg


----------



## Zinken (21. März 2007)

So etwas gibt es nicht - behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. Da hilft wohl nur, alle Untermenüs von Hand zu durchsuchen.
Hast Du eigentlich mal versucht, den Acer-Support zu kontaktieren, um ein aktuelleres Bios zu bekommen?
Gelegentlich tauchen dann nämlich auch neue Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten auf.


----------



## drunknmonky (21. März 2007)

Anscheinend gibt es das doch. Ich hab alles genaustens durchgeschaut. Das Phoenix Bios, welches ich habe ist von den Setup- Einstellungsmöglichkeiten so gering gehalten, dass unerfahrene User nicht einfach aus Versehen irgendwas verstellen können, so nehme ich an. Habe auch schon in anderen Foren geschaut, und das ist wohl wirklich der Grund. Aber es soll wohl funktionieren, dass man ein Tool bzw. Programm gibt, mit dem man die "versteckten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten" wieder sichtbar machen kann. Ich finde allerdings nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit wo ich das Tool downloaden kann.
Bin auf die Datei "bnobtc" gestoßen, das ist wohl ein Bios Editor, doch die Seite kann nicht ausgeführt werden:-(
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (12. April 2007)

Wie stehts mit Support von M-Audio-seite her?  Haste schon mal bissl rumtelefoniert?


----------



## drunknmonky (16. April 2007)

Habe das Problem endlich gelöst. Also wenn Jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte, könnte es hieran liegen.
Und zwar habe ich immer wenn ich die Treiber für das Interface installiert habe, die aktuelle Treiberversion von der M-audio Seite genommen. Komischerweise, wenn ich den Standart-Treiber von der mitgelieferten CD benutze, funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei ohne die alte Onboard-Soundkarte im BIOS zu deaktivieren. Scheint also daran zu liegen, dass entweder etwas mit dem neusten Treiber der Seite nicht stimmt oder dass mein Betriebssystem (Win XP, Media Center Edition) im Zusammenhang mit dem Interface und dem aktuellen Treiber nicht harmoniert und somit ein Konflikt auftritt.

Trotzdem besten Dank an alle, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben, woran es liegen könnte.

MfG ;-)


----------

